# We're Having a Party! Happy 1st Birthday, Kindle!



## Leslie

*Happy Birthday Kindle!*​

The Kindle was released on November 19, 2007 and sold out in 5 1/2 hours. 
To celebrate Kindle's first birthday, we'll be having a forum-wide party for the next 10 days. 
There will be special threads to celebrate, a virtual party with cake, ice cream, and *prizes*! 
Check in everyday to see what's going on...something will be happening and everyone is invited!

To get started, how about if we all put on some party clothes? 
Change your avatar to something birthday related or add a pic to your signature line. 
Have fun, everyone, and welcome to the party!​


----------



## Teninx

Festive! Sounds like fun. I'm going to spike the punch, too!


----------



## Leslie

Teninx said:


> Festive! Sounds like fun. I'm going to spike the punch, too!


Hehehehehe....you do that. At least none of us have to drive!


----------



## Kirstin

Happy Birthday Kindle!!


----------



## Kirstin

Oh I love my Monkey avatar!  I keep looking at him and grinning!!


----------



## Leslie

Kirstin said:


> Oh I love my Monkey avatar! I keep looking at him and grinning!!


Hahahahah, yes, he's cute!


----------



## Kirstin

I missed Jezzie though....  playing with the options.  Ignore me while I make up my mind.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Happy 1st Birthday Kindle!!!!!
  And heres hoping theres many many more!!!!


----------



## BFFKindle

So glad I got here just in time for the Party!  I remember that I purchased my Kindle when I first heard about it -- an impulsive purchase that I've never been sorry for.  In fact, I just bought one for my daughter as a surprise for Christmas.  At first I was thinking that I'd wait for Kindle 2 and buy that for me, then give her mine. But, you know, I'm so happy with my Kindle that version 2 doesn't matter to me.  I like it just the way it is.


----------



## Dori

Party? Did someone say party? Dori is never too old to party.










Cheers!


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Party? Did someone say party? Dori is never too old to party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Now that's the spirit! Zum wohl!

L


----------



## Sailor

BFFKindle said:


> So glad I got here just in time for the Party!


Welcome Aboard BFF KINDLE. So glad you found us. Enjoy the posts and you may even pick up some extra pointers on Kindle tips and tricks that you didn't know it could do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Teninx said:


> Festive! Sounds like fun. I'm going to spike the punch, too!


Hope there's an unspiked option for those of us on meds! 










Betsy


----------



## Suzanne

Fantastic! I love a party!


----------



## Angela

Happy Birthday Kindle!! I think I will celebrate today by having lunch with my beautiful daughter and by having a sleepover with the grandkids!   Gotta take advantage of the impromtu visit to Houston! I am just hoping that I am able to get my laptop connected to the internet at their house!


----------



## Angela

Angela said:


> Happy Birthday Kindle!! I think I will celebrate today by having lunch with my beautiful daughter and by having a sleepover with the grandkids!  Gotta take advantage of the impromtu visit to Houston! I am just hoping that I am able to get my laptop connected to the internet at their house!


OK, as much as my obessive behavior wants to stay here, I have to get moving! Avatar is best I could do on short notice! Animated banner requires registering and and downloading and I don't feel comfortable downloading on a borrowed computer. I really am getting off here  Everyone have a wonderful First Day-First Birthday Celebration!

*Happy 1st Birthday Kindle !*


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Leslie, for getting this paahhh-tay started. 

I've linked this thread to the birthday banner in the header. 

Happy 1st birthday, Kindle..!


----------



## chynared21

*Woo hoo...did someone say party? *


----------



## Shizu

Happy birthday Kindle. I have to go find something fun.


----------



## Anne

Happy Birthday Kindle


----------



## tc

Happy Birthday Kindle!!


----------



## Susan M

Happy Birthday Kindle - I put on my party hat, but don't look happy in this avatar - will have to work on a celebration pic.

Hard to believe Kindle is a year old.  Yay K

Susan


----------



## Sailor

*Happy 1st Birthday Kindle!!! And Many More....*


----------



## sjc

I'll bring my two friends "Marge & Rita" and I'll wear my birthday suit for the occasion.


----------



## vg

Happy Birthday, Kindle!  Thank you Leslie on helping with the avatar!

This just has to be the best bunch of folks ever - glad we could all meet throught our common obsession!


----------



## sjc

vg:  Obsession; that's putting it mildly!!


----------



## Leslie

vg said:


> Happy Birthday, Kindle! I'll add an avatar when I figure out how.....
> 
> in the meantime - this just has to be the best bunch of folks ever - glad we could all meet throught our common obsession!


Isn't that the truth!

vg, you can add an avatar in Your Profile. It's pretty self-explanatory. Send me a message if you need help.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Happy Birthday Kindle!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

YAY!! Its time for cake and margaritas!


----------



## Kirstin

Vegas_Asian said:


> YAY!! Its time for cake and margaritas!


I love the way you think!! .......but you can have my cake if I can have your margarita


----------



## Angela

Yay! Finally got my avatar and banner working!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I guess you can...considering i'm not legal.


----------



## ShellyD

Happy Birthday Kindle!

Wow, some of you have really cool animated stuff.  I'm not that computer savvy!


----------



## Kirstin

Vegas_Asian said:


> I guess you can...considering i'm not legal.


YEY!! I'll give you extra cake for being good!


----------



## Angela

ShellyD said:


> Happy Birthday Kindle!
> 
> Wow, some of you have really cool animated stuff. I'm not that computer savvy!


Shelly I found my animated stuff by googling "birthday images animated"


----------



## ShellyD

Is there anything that cannot be found on google


----------



## Angela

ShellyD said:


> Is there anything that cannot be found on google


yes... Harry Potter books for the Kindle!


----------



## Mom of 4

I'll make cupcakes!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## s10mike

Happy Happy Birthday Kindle!!!!!


----------



## dog

congrats, hate to rain on the party, but interesting that the moderator closed down the kindleboard spam topic as he wanted to to to more positive things.... closing down a topic?  hmmm.  sorry, not ok.


----------



## colleen

Happy, HAPPY Birthday Kindle!!!

What fun!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Kirstin said:


> YEY!! I'll give you extra cake for being good!


Okay. I love cake.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mom of 4 said:


> I'll make cupcakes!
> Happy Birthday!


What kind? I love chocolate!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Mom of 4 said:


> I'll make cupcakes!
> Happy Birthday!


My favs are yellow cake with chocolate frosting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> My favs are yellow cake with chocolate frosting!


Works for me as long as there's chocolate somewhere!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Works for me as long as there's chocolate somewhere!
> 
> Betsy


LOL


----------



## Essensia

Happy Birthday, Kindle!  Where have you been all my life?!

(I'll be hanging out in the kitchen, quietly handing just one celebratory virtual margarita to Vegas_Asian.  )


----------



## Susan B

Happy Birthday to each and every Kindle!!


----------



## cush

The turtle yells  "Paaarty!..Paaarty!.  Very quietly, of course.


----------



## Susan B




----------



## roselake

How wonderful!


----------



## KBoards Admin

We have two 'events' going on in the boards today, as part of our birthday celebrations:

Betsy has started a post in the Book Corner, for you to post a Birthday book! Click the link to add your birthday book:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,587.0.html

And, later this afternoon we'll be drawing the first of our DecalGirl skin winners! Good luck!!


----------



## Dori

Do you have to be present to win? 
Could we all go together and buy Harvey a Kindle?  He wants one.  I could pitch in 2 cents.


----------



## KBoards Admin

You don't have to be present to win - we'll send you a PM to let you know that you've won!



Dori said:


> ...
> Could we all go together and buy Harvey a Kindle? He wants one. I could pitch in 2 cents.


Thanks for that offer... but I *think* I am going to find a Kindle under my tree this Christmas. 42 days..!


----------



## Angela

Harvey said:


> Thanks for that offer... but I *think* I am going to find a Kindle under my tree this Christmas. 42 days..!










sending postive vibes your way!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I can't think of anyone more deserving of a kindle than you Harvey, and another reason for us to PAR---TY!


----------



## jah

Party time!!!!!
I bring the soda and chips.

Happy Birthday Kindle!!!


----------



## Teach142

Leslie, or anyone...  How do I add a pic by my messages?


----------



## Leslie

Teach142 said:


> Leslie, or anyone... How do I add a pic by my messages?


An avatar you mean (like where I have birthday cake)?

Choose profile and in your profile you want to select "Forum Profile Information."

L


----------



## Teach142

Ah, so that's the avatar?  I've been looking at the profile page, but couldn't find it.  Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Don't feel bad Teach, I had already asked that. I had never heard of an avatar & didn't have a clue how to get one nor add it to my profile. Now that my friends taught me I am avatar obsessed.  

I am challenged when it comes to computer use so I am attempting to learn how to post a link or add a book cover in my post now.


----------



## Teach142

I'm not that computer challenged.  I just couldn't find it when I went into my profile.  I felt left out because I was the only one who didn't have a groovy little picture by their name.  Now, I'm in the groove.  I had heard Leslie talk about her avator at the Amazon discussions.  Just didn't know that was the name of the little picture.  You learn something new everyday.  Thanks!


----------



## Susan B




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Teach142 said:


> I'm not that computer challenged. I just couldn't find it when I went into my profile. I felt left out because I was the only one who didn't have a groovy little picture by their name. Now, I'm in the groove. I had heard Leslie talk about her avator at the Amazon discussions. Just didn't know that was the name of the little picture. You learn something new everyday. Thanks!


Love your avatar, good job figuring it out!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin




----------



## Angela

Kirstin said:


>


Cool


----------



## Dori

In order to snag a graphic from here and put it in my post, do I have to put it in flickr first?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> In order to snag a graphic from here and put it in my post, do I have to put it in flickr first?


An image already posted on Kindleboards? You can right-click it if using Firefox, and select "Copy Image Location." If using IE, right-click and select Properties, then copy the URL. Then click on the little "insert image" button, 3rd from the left above the smiley faces. [ img][ /img ] will appear with your cursor in between. Paste.

OR, you can quote the message, which will show the code, and then copy and the info between the [img ][ /img] tags to use in your message.

Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## Dori

Thanks Betsy.  I had snagged a couple of the birthday ones to my computer Graphics Folder and was trying to post them from there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dori said:


> Thanks Betsy. I had snagged a couple of the birthday ones to my computer Graphics Folder and was trying to post them from there.


Then, yes, they have to be online somewhere. I use Picasa to organize my images and put them in a web album, put Flickr or Photobucket or somewhere.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Dori said:


> Thanks Betsy. I had snagged a couple of the birthday ones to my computer Graphics Folder and was trying to post them from there.


Yeah, that's not going to work. They have to be on the net somewhere. And note that if the original host removes the picture from the location you have linked to, the picture will disappear from your post.


----------



## Yollo

WOOT! I'm the 1000th view of this page! Happy Birthday Kindle!


----------



## Angela

Congrats Kimblee, my birthday buddy!!


----------



## Yollo

Angela said:


> Congrats Kimblee, my birthday buddy!!


Aww. Thanks Angela. Yay Birthday Buddies/Kindle Buddies! Woo!


----------



## Leslie

Today is the actual birthday day! *Happy Birthday Kindle! *Here is Sir Sterndale Bennett all dressed up and ready to party. He even brought a balloon. Anyone else have birthday pics to share?










L


----------



## Yollo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KINDLE! My kindle is singing happy birthday from its box in the back of a UPS truck, speeding towards Kimblee's home!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kimblee said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KINDLE! My kindle is singing happy birthday from its box in the back of a UPS truck, speeding towards Kimblee's home!


What's the latest on your tracking, is it still "to be shipped soon?" Breath, it will be worth the wait, it will be worth the wait, it WILL be worth the wait.


----------



## Yollo

Linda-

It has shipped (!) and after a few hours of beliving I wouldn't get to see it till Christmas, I will get my Kindle tomorrow, to love and to hold. These last 24 hours are going to be the death of me!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kimblee said:


> Linda-
> 
> It has shipped (!) and after a few hours of believing I wouldn't get to see it till Christmas, I will get my Kindle tomorrow, to love and to hold. These last 24 hours are going to be the death of me!


Kimblee I am so excited for you. Oh happy day! You will have to post tomorrow after you receive your baby. We all relive the day we received ours each time a new member gets their special delivery.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Happy Birthday, Kindle!


----------



## Yollo

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Kimblee I am so excited for you. Oh happy day! You will have to post tomorrow after you receive your baby. We all relive the day we received ours each time a new member gets their special delivery.


I'll post tomorrow with indepth box opening/initial hours of playing with my Kindle/impressions. I'm so excited. HAPPY BIRTHDAY KINDLE!


----------



## Sailor

Kimblee said:


> I'll post tomorrow with indepth box opening/initial hours of playing with my Kindle/impressions. I'm so excited. HAPPY BIRTHDAY KINDLE!


How exciting Kimblee, I am sooo Happy for your new arrival tomorrow!

 *HAVE A HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY KINDLE!*


----------



## Yollo

sailor said:


> How exciting Kimblee, I am sooo Happy for your new arrival tomorrow!
> 
> *HAVE A HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY KINDLE!*


Thanks, Sailor. So nice of you to be excited for me. Thanks to everybody, you guys are the greatest.

And, since this really is the birthday thread, I'll say it for the third time....

Happy Birthday Kindle!


----------



## Angela

Kimblee said:


> Linda-
> 
> It has shipped (!) and after a few hours of beliving I wouldn't get to see it till Christmas, I will get my Kindle tomorrow, to love and to hold. These last 24 hours are going to be the death of me!


Yay for Kimblee!! I am so excited for you!

Happy Birthday Kindle!!


----------



## Yollo

Angela said:


> Yay for Kimblee!! I am so excited for you!


Thanks Angela. I'm looking forward to it.

And since this is my fourth (?) time posting today, another HAPPY BIRTHDAY to KINDLE!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

"Ummm....."cough" (clearing throat)

  Happy Birthday To You
  Happy Birthday To Youuuuu
  Happy Birthday Dear Kindle
  Happy Birthday To You
  And Manyyyy Moreeee


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY KINDLE!!


----------



## supermom

Happy birthday Kindle.  (which i think makes my kindle happier because it also FINALLY made it home for its birthday too)


----------

